# Weak wrist



## sling&ding (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm a lady with a weak wrist. I bought two daisys from walmart one wth a wrist rest one with out. The one with out has a long handle and it is hard for me to hold my hand still when shooting it. I do well with the other but am wondering if It would be worth it for me to buy sling with shorter grip or stick with wrist rest. Also does or did anyone else have this problem and what did you do


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I would advise you to go to SimpleShot.com and order a little Ninja with .030 flat bands.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The bands on those Daisies are heavy for women and children and are not that powerful anyway . Any simple ergo or even a treefork with a set of quality latex will work well. You will have good speed with out the strain. You can also tie flat bands on the Daisy and it will be better than their tubes.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

daisy tubes suck. put a lanyard on it, to act as a wrist brace, and some light pull tubes or flats on it.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Those Walmart style slingshots often need a wrist brace because they are a fairly inefficient design with inefficient bands. Lots of effort for not much output.

Look up some of the more modern grip styles like "pinch grip", "thumb and finger brace" and other variations - they are better suited to making the most of the natural strength and shape of your hand. I'm not sure if there's an FAQ thread here on this subject, but someone will post a link if there is.

For now, though... Installing some lighter tubes, carefully selected to suit your strength, draw length and ammo size will make your existing slingshots a lot more manageable.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, as stated above. I would say it's mostly in the the rather hard pull/lame output tubes they put on those things, and partially in the grip that is forced upon you with them. I would suggest trying some tapered flat bands and a slingshot more accommodating to a finger thumb support grip.

You can put flats on a daisy, you can even finger thumb support it, but with the really wide/high forks on it you still can't get the most your wrist is capable of.

Unfortunately, the mass produced slingshots widely available at big box stores generally don't make for a great shooting experience. I tried several over the years (with much disappointment and dissatisfaction)before making my own board cut and getting some flats. The difference is night and day. Immediately after the change, I was hooked. If slingshots really appeal to you, don't give up.

I would recommend getting some flats off a vendor here (Tex's are great and quite affordable). either put them on the daisy, or try making your own frame. The frame does not have to be fancy. A forked stick that feels good in your hand is just fine. Round and smooth off the fork tips and have a ball.


----------



## sling&ding (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice. I think I'll order better bands for now and once I know I'm sticking with this I'll order a better frame. So far I'm hooked and can't wait to get out there practice everyday.


----------



## sling&ding (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok so I looked at the ninja and it's in my price range I think I shall order it. Thanks


----------



## blackrose (Aug 15, 2013)

I would advise you to go to SimpleShot.com and order a little Ninja with .030 flat bands.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

sling&ding said:


> Thanks for all your advice. I think I'll order better bands for now and once I know I'm sticking with this I'll order a better frame. So far I'm hooked and can't wait to get out there practice everyday.


and the wrist strength will soon come !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ruthiexxxx said:


> and the wrist strength will soon come !


thats what i told her . . . :rofl:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I would advise you to go to SimpleShot.com and order a little Ninja with .030 flat bands.


I second this.


----------

